# How many costumes is everyone wearing this year?



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

Hmmm right now I just have the Vampira one I am working on but its almost done. 
Of course that would be easily changed to Elvira or Morticia with a wig and makeup adjustment, but I don't know Vampira is just the coolest.
Maybe just for Photos... I hate wearing wigs.

I also thought (if I have time) to do a Blind Mag costume. I already have some contacts and a corset. I just need some feathers and these boots...

http://www.rivithead.com/catalog/electra-3050.html Yowsers!!!!


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Right now I have only one that will be for the parade and TOT night. Not sure whats going on for the party yet or whatever events that will be planned.


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Mizerella said:


> Hmmm right now I just have the Vampira one I am working on but its almost done.
> Of course that would be easily changed to Elvira or Morticia with a wig and makeup adjustment, but I don't know Vampira is just the coolest.
> Maybe just for Photos... I hate wearing wigs.
> 
> ...


Omg..those boots are FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

If we have a party this year I'd like to fit my costume to the theme, which would be haunted plantation. I saw some really awesome "ghost" makeup on someones pinterest. Although I can't seem to find it to post at the moment  We shall see. I keep saying that...I should just make a decision already!


----------



## TrickRTreater (Mar 24, 2011)

Trinity1 said:


> If we have a party this year I'd like to fit my costume to the theme, which would be haunted plantation. I saw some really awesome "ghost" makeup on someones pinterest. Although I can't seem to find it to post at the moment  We shall see. I keep saying that...I should just make a decision already!


Was it this one?

http://pinterest.com/pin/107875353543927567/


----------



## CrazyForHalloween (Apr 12, 2012)

Most likely one costume for me. I'm divided between wearing this:http://www.ghoulishproductions.com/web08/img_prod/26342---The-Red-Devil.jpg

and wearing this: http://www.ghoulishproductions.com/web08/img_prod/26338---Black-Wolf.jpg


----------



## Glockink (Jul 7, 2008)

Too many. When i work the local haunt, I bring several bins of costumes for outside line entertainment. Lines can be quite long, so I switch up the characters every so often to keep it fresh...
Last year brought out, Jason, Myers, Zombies, Ghostbusters, Ned, Freddy, Leatherface, and a few others. This year I've already grabbed a few new unique characters, and plan on adding at least 10-15 new masks before Halloween.


----------



## stormygirl84 (Sep 4, 2009)

Um... For now it's just two. One for Halloween, which I've yet to decide on, and one for a convention my husband and I are going to on the first weekend of November. For that one, we're going with a group of our friends as The Avengers, and he's going as Thor. I'll be She-Hulk. (None of the guys wanted to be poor old Hulk!)


----------



## AthenaHM (Oct 27, 2011)

I am only wearing one costume. We are not big trick or treat people, so I might halfa$$ it on TOT night, but I am going all out for the night of our party. The party will be themed Haunted Victorian Mansion, so my husband and I will both be dressed as very pasty, yet proper Victorian hosts. We are having our costumes made on Etsy, and are leaning more towards turn-off-the-century steampunk, rather than early Victoria.


----------



## TheCostumer (Oct 12, 2008)

Depends on how many invites I get.

I would start out in drag as An Ugly Duchess, then my favorite halloween costume, The Vampire Lestat then if I get another invite I would deck out as The Evil Warlock.



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Any more then I would have to put my thinking cap on.

TC


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Mine just went up to 2


----------

